# International City...



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok so does anyone live there or know much about it? Whats pbulic transport like from there to say a metro line or from there to other parts of dubai? I wonder is there a bus from there to mirdif...
I saw a nice apartment to rent there...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you actually visit the apartment? I think if you did, you wouldn't be asking the question.

International City is full of gangs and brothels. There's no metro, poor public transport links and due to lack of maintenance, is slowly turning into a full-on ghetto. You won't feel safe there, especially at night and your neighbours will either be prostitutes (and not the good kind) or a dozen labourers sharing a studio apartment.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I really don't mean to be rude but it is going to sound that way.....I'm amazed that you've changed your options from Dubai Marina to International City. Did you not read any of the suggestions posted in your other thread or even do a little bit of research on International City on this forum itself?

There are plenty of discussions about International City on this forum, I suggest you read those comments before even considering that place.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Dont touch international city with a barge pole, exactley as Gavtek said i would guess the nice apartment was on Dubizzle? The place from a distant looks ok but get into and it really is a ghetto. 

Negatives. Run down area, no maintance on the public spaces, hoookers, gangs of men just hangiing around, no metro, overcrowded apartments, saftey for a single western girl, miles from anywhere in Dubai, close to the sewerage works so if the winds in the right direction.

positives. Brit Balti is there, an authentic chinese supermarket erm....... thats it

If you dont believe grab a cab over there in daylight and have a drive around, then return at night and walk around (take a bodyguard though)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to Carrefore and buy a book called Explorer Dubai and Explorer Street Maps. It will give you a much better idea about the areas and layout of Dubai. 
Working in Mirdiff? There are studio apartments in Uptown Mirdif for 35k a year, or rent a room in Mirdiff in a Western Villa Share. There are plenty available for dhs.2-3k a month.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Laowei said:


> Dont touch international city with a barge pole, exactley as Gavtek said i would guess the nice apartment was on Dubizzle? The place from a distant looks ok but get into and it really is a ghetto.
> 
> Negatives. Run down area, no maintance on the public spaces, hoookers, gangs of men just hangiing around, no metro, overcrowded apartments, saftey for a single western girl, miles from anywhere in Dubai, close to the sewerage works so if the winds in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hi Laowei

Where is the Chinese supermarket? The stores in DM are lousy and I miss my London Chinatown fixes!

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Elph, it's called Pheonix Supermarket and it's in the China City area on a roundabout between blocks A3 and A5.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Hi Laowei
> 
> Where is the Chinese supermarket? The stores in DM are lousy and I miss my London Chinatown fixes!
> 
> Thanks


In china cluster, right opposit dragonmart. If you come off the Oman road into International city, at the first roundabout with DM on you left, take left exit. drive about 100m China Cluster is on your right. Turn right you will se a Hotpot restaurant on your left 'Xiao Wei Yang' (little Sheep') just past this turn right. Supermarket is on your left.

Way cheaper that spinneys for your soy, oyster sauces, oils etc. Jioa zi(small steam dumplings) were 12aed for a big bag and Bao zi the big buns were the same.

I only paid 80aed for 2 full carrier bags of sauces, bottles. oils etc. and some frozen stuff including 2 packs of Marlboro!

Note the little sheep restuarant is the same hot pot chain as all over China (at least the sign was the same), i only nipped in for a menu but the smell inside was very enticing and am definately going to try it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hey Elph, it's called Pheonix Supermarket and it's in the China City area on a roundabout between blocks A3 and A5.


Thanks! I'll be in touch soon regarding social matters


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> Note the little sheep restuarant is the same hot pot chain as all over China (at least the sign was the same), i only nipped in for a menu but the smell inside was very enticing and am definately going to try it.


It is the same and can confirm it's excellent. Beware of the similar sounding one across the street though, we got food poisoning there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> It is the same and can confirm it's excellent. Beware of the similar sounding one across the street though, we got food poisoning there.



Same company as the one in Deira, on Baniyas Street? Didn't rate that at all.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The logo is a green circle with a smiling sheep in the middle. Not sure how it compares with China or anywhere else as I've only had hotpot here in Dubai but I have some Asian friends that rave about it also.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

The signage is exactely the same as the chinese one, there is also a little sheep by the Hatboor grand but sign is different. I have eaten at many of the little sheeps in Shanghai so will try and advise back.


----------



## Canuck204 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Not int city*



trilogygirls said:


> Ok so does anyone live there or know much about it? Whats pbulic transport like from there to say a metro line or from there to other parts of dubai? I wonder is there a bus from there to mirdif...
> I saw a nice apartment to rent there...


Ok.. international city is defn a step down from the marina and jlt area. Someone mentioned gangs and brothels, lol i dunno if its THAT bad but the main problem there is that your neighbors are going to be... construction workers mostly.  Somewhere around the marina or jlt is where most expats prefer to live... at least till you get a feel for Dubai. Definitely safer too.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Canuck204 said:


> lol i dunno if its THAT bad


It is, Johnny One Post.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> It is, Johnny One Post.


Ha ha, quite! 


And for the record most expats do not choose to live in The Marina or JLT. Quite a few do, but really not most. There are expats all over Dubai, what with them making up 85% or so of the population...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Canuck204 said:


> but the main problem there is that your neighbors are going to be... construction workers mostly.


And what is the problem in having construction workers as neighbours ? 
Enlight me. Is it ok to live with riggers ? huh ?




Canuck204 said:


> Somewhere around the marina or jlt is where most expats prefer to live... at least till you get a feel for Dubai. Definitely safer too.


Most ? Strange but a great deal of the UAE (including Dubai) is made up by Indians and Pakistanis so you are wrong MOST expats do no prefer to live in JLT or Marina. Perhaps the single & couples without children from the West do prefer to live there.


Trilogy live where you feel like living, dubai is so much more than Palm, Marina and JLT. It is ok living there if it suits you, but exploring is another story.


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

But property prices in International City have gone up by 40% in a year.

And if you believe that you probably think the moon's made of cheese too.

24/7


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

EddieE said:


> But property prices in International City have gone up by 40% in a year.
> 
> And if you believe that you probably think the moon's made of cheese too.
> 
> 24/7


All relative though, springs have gone up by 10% 15% eg 10K to 15K per property
40% of sod all is still 40% of sod all eg 30K rent last year now 42k this year. Just means there is a higher demand for lower end housing. 

BTW and slightly off topic. My car got reversed into by 4 blokes in a pick up truck, while waiting for the law to turn up got chatting and they all lived together in a 1 bed studio in Int city. Sure it was very homely, they seemed happy enough with the arrangement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

ooooook.... thanks, i think  back to the drawing board...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> ooooook.... thanks, i think  back to the drawing board...


One word of advice (well its more like sentences but you get my drift  ), in the event you do end up renting your own place, regardless of where it is, please please please do not pay in one cheque, (even though you have the money saved up or by taking out a loan)... people will try and lure you by reducing the rent or throwing in some 'freebies' to get you to issue the one complete cheque.. but as is plastered all over the news nowadays, by effectively handing over the complete amount you will inadvertently end up being exposed in the case some sh*t happens, best to break it up into installments and keep yourself hedged in-case someone tries to pull the wool over your eyes, even though it is a little bit more expensive.. 

P.S: I'm not trying to scare you etc.. just trying to give you a prudent strategy ..


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> And what is the problem in having construction workers as neighbours ?
> Enlight me. Is it ok to live with riggers ? huh ?


try telling your wife you want to move the family in int. city to prove living next to the above-mentioned category of unskilled staff is allright; then try posting here what she said...


----------



## Al Manama (Oct 9, 2012)

why dont you try metro buses


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in DG and it is ALOT better then there. I didnt think it could be THAT much worse then DG... but after a few trips there and it is. 

Avoid. 

Why not live in mirdiff area? Motor city? Or the silicone oasis area? Still not alot of options if you dont have a vehicle for entertainment but better to have a nice place to come back to relax in every night and just cab it for the one or two nights out a week for entertainment, then a crap place all the time that you only get to escape from a few nights a week.


----------

